# Life Insurance



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

If any of our friends at the northern end of the continent are considering buying life insurance in the near future, you may want to read this article. You can be temporarily denied coverage if you have been diagnosed with H1N1.

Moneysense.ca: Life Insurance - Swine flu surprise


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> If any of our friends at the northern end of the continent are considering buying life insurance in the near future, you may want to read this article. You can be temporarily denied coverage if you have been diagnosed with H1N1.
> 
> Moneysense.ca: Life Insurance - Swine flu surprise


I have several policies of life-insurance right now, some associated with loans and some for the cash-factor to take care of those I care for if something should happen to me in a violent way.


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 25, 2009)

reason i dont see my doc unless absolutely necessary. no proof i ever had swine flu. cant wrongfully deny insurance that i would be due.


----------

